# My Band



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Just figured I'd post a link to my band's FB and Myspace pages. Ignore the vocals for now -- we just had the bassist sing on our first track as something to fill out the mix while we singer shop. Also, check out our first Podcast under the Video tab on FB.

Tell me what you think.

http://www.myspace.com/thecontestband

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Contest/140226111489


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good to me! Good luck with your search.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nicely recorded, and the vocals are at least acceptable, if not what you are looking for. Good luck with this.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The track that's up there right now was recorded at the church. We're currently doing an EP, with the rest of the songs being recorded at my place.

I'll throw some new songs up as I get them done.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

With a little practice the bassist might end up as your singer. I liked it, but once the heavier section hit in the last minute or so I kind of wished the song had more of that earlier.

Good job and nice recording!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Andy said:


> The track that's up there right now was recorded at the church. We're currently doing an EP, with the rest of the songs being recorded at my place.


The church studio, or some parish church? I drove by the church studio on Monday and the road construction wasn't looking recording friendly.

Let me know when your EP is done, and I'll buy one.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The church studio -- it was recorded before the construction began.

I'll let you know when it's done...a free copy will be in order.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Andy said:


> The church studio -- it was recorded before the construction began.
> 
> I'll let you know when it's done...a free copy will be in order.


Free is great, but really, I like to support guys like you.

Btw, I dealt the white Strat. Got a Godin Belmont for it and some other junk.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a great score. I love those guitars -- remind me of a cross between an SG and a Danelecro.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Andy said:


> That's a great score. I love those guitars -- remind me of a cross between an SG and a Danelecro.


It's a boat anchor, but has gobs of tone, great playability, lovely finish ("black wash"), and cool retro vibe. I'll mostly sit to play it.

Can you tell us something more about how your EP was recorded?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay...not sure exactly what to say about it, so I'll just say everything I know. It's currently in progress, so some things might change.

The track up on our Myspace has a House acoustic (Josh lent it to us for the session, which was awesome), my Traynor for the clean tracks, and a Marshall JCM900 (I think it was a 4100) for the dirty guitars. I used my SG, Graeme (the other guitarist) used an Epiphone Les Paul. Bass was recorded through an Ampeg SVT (the rackmount head, not the classic) with an Ibanez Soundgear of some sort.

For the tracks being recorded at my house, I'm using my Traynor and Graeme's Marshall Valvestate (which has a surprisingly excellent clean channel) for the clean bits, and my Traynor boosted with a Boss GE-7 EQ -- I usually keep the gain lower on the amp, and rely on smacking the crap out of the front end to get a heavy sound. Again, the SG and the Les Paul are getting the heaviest use, along with my Godin Exit 22 and Graeme's Schecter C1 for clean single coil and very heavy tones, respectively. All guitars are double mic'd with 57s, acoustics are a pseudo mid-side arrangement, with 2 condensers in ORTF, plus one in the center.

Everything will be mixed ITB with Reaper.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool, thanks. No banjo? LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## octofour (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds good, good luck in the future


----------

